# DIY Copper Faucet



## ForestryGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

My spring project is building an outdoor bar/counter space on the back patio. I have an old 2 compartment concrete sink I am going to incorporate. Since good outdoor faucet are stupid expensive I am looking to built my own our of copper. The problem I am running into is I would like to bend it to make the faucet vs using multiple pieces. I will need 2 of them and want them to match. Plan to use 1/2" copper and make 6" radius bends. I am unsure the vest way to do this, tried conduit bender and it was a failure. I have attached something similar to what I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Cut a piece of soft copper pipe longer than you need for your finish length. Soldier a cap on one end. Pack it full of dry sand, very tightly. Pour in a little at a time and pack it with a stick. Then cap it off. You can now bend it with a conduit bender or a form. I like to make a plywood form if I'm doing multiples. Cut the caps off and empty the sand out.
If you want a tighter radius than 8 times the diameter of the pipe, you will need to use heat.
This method also works well with PVC, light gauge soft stainless alloys and 6061 aluminium tubings.


----------

